# Ansys Tutorials parts #2,#3,#4



## ahmedmecha (17 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الى الاخوة الاعزاء أعتذر لعدم قدرتي على رفع الملفات (Ansys Tutorials) رغم محاولاتي العديدة لضعف أشارة الانترنت لدي لذلك فقد قررت أرسالها الى ***** المنتدى (arabengineerforum***********) وبأمكانكم بأستخدام برنامج (Peer2Mail) أن تستفادوا من الملفات المرفقة واذا كان بأمكان أحد الاخوه ان يضع نسخه من الملفات المرفقة في المنتدى فسأكون شاكرا له لكي تعم الفائدة ....


----------



## المهندس النحيف (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الحبيب وبارك الله فيك على جهدك واهتمامك للاخرين ما قصرت والملف الاول ممتاز الذي يرغب في عمل الخير يجازية الله عز وجل كاجر من عمل بة بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2009)

_*جزاك الله كل خير*_


----------



## okab0 (23 مايو 2011)

*لكل من يهمه Ansys ويبحث عن مساعده*

السلام عليكم 
اليكم كتاب يضم جميع الفصول الخاصه بشرح برنامج Ansys
وبدون رابط (تنزيل مباشر)
وادعو من الله ان تعم الفائدة علينا جميعا

اخوكم من العراق​


----------

